
Shoebox – my virtual hand-drawn, hand-coded live band - michael_forrest
https://medium.com/@michael.forrest.music/shoebox-my-virtual-hand-drawn-hand-coded-live-band-454368d0e66f
======
busymichael
This project is so impressive, and I'm so disappointed with HN's reaction.

At this point there are only 7 comments and 42 points for the thread. Yet this
is one of the most unique and creative pieces of coding that I've seen on a
here ever. I wish the community would take a second look at this. It needs
more credit.

------
aantix
I love it. Fantastic work. I'd love to play around with it if you ever decide
to open source it.

------
lmm
Are you aware of MikuMikuDance? There's a big community doing 3D-rendered
music videos from drawn characters there, though with somewhat different
emphasis.

~~~
michael_forrest
I wasn't - I'll have a look

------
20after4
This is amazing, do you plan to release the engine for this? I'd love to play
around with the code.

------
seertaak
Great job -- nice song, cool video, and thanks for the write-up!

------
mitchellshow
Very cool work. How would someone use this with their own song?

~~~
michael_forrest
Thanks. I guess there's scope for a web service where people could make their
own videos by uploading their music and artwork and although that would be a
pretty huge job. If there are any programmers who would want to do something
with this I might be open to putting aspects of it up on Github.

~~~
20after4
I'm definitely interested in this.

------
SingletonIface
Nice work, both with the music and the video.

